# 2 week old pigeon advice on feeding?



## HeatherMac

okay i'm 17 and i just found a pigeon that looks like it's two weeks old from what i've seen on the internet. i have been feeding it crushed up cereal like cornflakes mixed with warmish...but not hot water and feeding it through a syringe...am i on the right track?


----------



## kittypaws

Hi Heather,

That's a good start on what you are feeding him.

Depending on which country you are in - depends on what foodstuffs you could use. I am in the UK and I would advise giving him porridge oats and farleys baby rusk, crushed up with warm water and fed by syringe 5 times a day about 10-15ml - depending on how quickly his crop is emptying

Can you advise where you are located as there maybe someone nearby who could help you with the pigeon?

Tania x


----------



## HeatherMac

im in Canada


----------



## kittypaws

Hi Heather,

If you are in Canada, you might be able to get Kaytee Exact which I know a lot of the US rehabbers would use.

However until you can get some this, then what you are doing is fine - I guess you know how to feel for a full/empty crop and a sign of how the pigeon is doing is how his poops are looking. Can you describe them?


----------



## HeatherMac

i can tell you about the poop. its yellow and has some black in it. thats basically all i can describe. and i have no clue how to feel the crop


----------



## kittypaws

Hi Heather,

Is the poop firm or runny?

Re the crop - in a baby pigeon you wil be able to see his crop - if it is full it will look to the eye, puffy and will feel squishy. If you can't feel anything squishy in his chest area then it is empty.

He should be emptying the crop between feeds but occassionally it can get stuck in the crop and that is when further help or medication may be required, but usually they are OK. 

Tania x


----------



## HeatherMac

okay thanks a lot. but i do have another question...sorry for your time. i live in a small town where i cant get baby bird formula...can i just give it pablum? if not then what other things can i try?


----------



## kittypaws

I have no idea what pablum is? 

If you can feed the baby with mushed up breakfast cereal for the time being - I am hoping that someone in the US or Canada with more experience can assist you. 

Tania xx


----------



## TAWhatley

You can use human baby cereal for at least a short time.

Terry


----------



## SkyofAngels

kittypaws said:


> *I have no idea what pablum is? *
> 
> If you can feed the baby with mushed up breakfast cereal for the time being - I am hoping that someone in the US or Canada with more experience can assist you.
> 
> Tania xx


Pablum
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
• Interested in contributing to Wikipedia? •Jump to: navigation, search
Pablum was a cereal for infants marketed by the Mead Johnson Corporation. The trade name is a contracted form of the Latin word pabulum, meaning foodstuff.

Pablum was invented in 1930 by Canadian paediatricians Frederick Tisdall, Theodore Drake, and Alan Brown, in cooperation with nutrition laboratory technician Ruth Herbert, all of the Hospital for Sick Children in Toronto. The cereal marked a breakthrough in nutritional science: it helped prevent rickets, a crippling childhood disease, by ensuring that children have enough vitamin D in their diet. Although Pablum was not the first food designed and sold specifically for babies, it was the first baby food to come pre-cooked and thoroughly dried. The ease of preparation made Pablum successful in an era when infant malnutrition was still a major problem in industrialized countries.

Pablum was made from a mixture of ground and pre-cooked wheat, oat, corn meal, bone meal, yeast and alfalfa, providing minerals and vitamins A, B1, B2, D and E. It is palatable and easily digestible, without causing side effects like diarrhea or constipation. Pablum is also unlikely to cause allergic reactions, as it does not contain eggs, lactose or nuts of any kind.

For a period of 25 years, the Toronto Pediatric Foundation and the Hospital for Sick Children received a royalty on every package of Pablum sold. The Pablum brand was later acquired by the H. J. Heinz Company. As of 2005, Pablum brand cereals are sold under the Heinz brand name.


[edit] Other usage
In lower case, the word pablum is often used to describe anything bland, oversimplified and generally unsatisfying, especially a work of literature or speech. This usage is thought to derive from the cereal. Today, the word pablum and the original Latin word pabulum are often used interchangeably. In Canada, pablum remains as a generic reference to any instant baby cereal.

The phrase 'pablum puking' (popularized by the late Morton Downey, Jr.) when used in political speech, is used to describe one who seems to lack the ability to digest simple logic or common sense.

The name Pablum was also used for an independent punk rock band from Canada from the summer of 1994 thru until 1998. The band registered with SOCAN and released one self titled CD and appeared on several different punk rock compilation albums.


----------



## Skyeking

You can also feed the youngster drained peas or corn from a can, or frozen that has been completely thawed and drained.

If the cereal you are feeding the baby is yellow then that may be the reason for the yellow poop, but baby pigeon poop is usually somewhat beige to brown when eating Kaytee or other bby bird food.

There may be something going on that needs to be addressed, like canker, not sure, but just thought I would mention it. It is the worse disease for birds, especially for youngsters, but is very treatable if treated promptly.

Does the baby have any yellow spots or lesions inside or outside of the beak or crop area that you can see?


----------



## KTPIGEON

Soak seed mix for 5 hrs and feed through bottle with soft cone shaped nozzle with its opening wide enough (1cm diameter) for the bird to easily beak in and fully open the beak to let the seeds flow in


----------



## Jay3

You have posted in an old thread from 2007. You can check the dates just over their name.


----------



## KTPIGEON

https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/#/topics/116214?page=2

This link is useful too
Similar kind of methods are shown in form of videos which will surely help lot


----------



## KTPIGEON

Specially the one posted by User: Jay3


----------



## KTPIGEON

Also can checkout this video as to how simple some people can even make it

https://youtu.be/hAgCvGjxeqw


----------



## KTPIGEON

What u feed to the bird is may be a different topic to discuss, 
may be some other seeds/mix/smaller seeds etc. But this method should actually work for many.


----------



## Jay3

KTPIGEON--This thread was posted in 2007. They aren't looking for help anymore.


----------



## KTPIGEON

Oh ok,
Now I got it Jay..

Any ways,.. may be this link will be helpful to someone just visiting various topics to search for their required info.. lol

Just like me,.. I used to often visit Pigeontalk when started learning about pigeon, many different aspects through many different topics


----------



## KTPIGEON

One very interesting thing about pigeontalk is that we get the info which is no where available on google or any other source,... Coming right from the people having realtime experiences.


----------



## Jay3

Yes, it'll give them even more ideas.


----------

